
Show HN: Handpicked, Curated, Randomized Idea Generator for 3D Printing - aknalid
http://whatshouldi3dprint.com/
======
detaro
A well-selected list of interesting 3D print files/projects is a nice thing,
but IMHO hiding it behind a "random" button removes 95% of the value it might
have.

